
Deutsche Bank faces action over $20bn money-laundering scheme - fogetti
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/apr/17/deutsche-bank-faces-action-over-20bn-russian-money-laundering-scheme
======
pizzazzaro
$20 billion laundered, $1billion in actual profits regardless of what the
books say, $500k fine.

What reason do they have to stop?

~~~
lifehacked
They don't, they fire the employees that got caught, then rebrand the group
that does the laundering as a new "wealth management" group, and start the
cycle again.

------
fallingfrog
Guaranteed that there are no consequences greater than a slap on the wrist.

